
Here’s Woz, Waiting in Line for His New iPad - shawndumas
http://gizmodo.com/5893839/heres-woz-waiting-in-line-for-his-new-ipad
======
NameNickHN
People are still waiting in lines to buy Apple products? After all those
years? I could understand it (if I really, really tried) when the first iPhone
came out. But for the iPad III. People have way too much time on their hands.

